# Transplanting wild raspberries?



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

I need some advice or instruction on transplanting wild raspberries. I have a few honey holes where I pick mine every year but they are very far from the house. 1-3 hours away . When is the best time and how should I prepare the holes that I am going to put them in? The soil is very acidic up here, we have lots and lot of spruce trees. Thanks in advance for any advice.-Andi


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Raspberries like acidic soil:

http://monsterguide.net/how-to-grow-raspberries

Fall is the preferred time to transplant but spring works too if you don't mind waiting until next year for fruit. I usually cut the canes back to 1-2" stumps, then dig up an 18-24" root ball. I only transplant canes from my own property so the large root ball isn't a problem. Someone else may have a better suggestion about moving them bare root.

Dig a hole large enough to spread out the roots in a location where 'sprawl' won't be a problem. Raspberries like to spread out and you'll soon find them everywhere. Mark the canes so you don't run them over with the lawnmower and wait. You may not see any growth the first year while the roots re-establish, especially if you moved bare root plants. The ones I move in the root ball usually fair better with some growth the first year.

BTW, don't mix raspberry plants with blackberries. Blackberries seem to be far more agressive and will soon take over. Different varieties of raspberries (i.e reds & blacks) should also be separated but I forget by how much. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks cowboyjoe, the blackberries shouldn't be a problem because they don't grow up here. My only worry would be planting them too close to cultivated raspberries because of disease but I don't have any of those either. Thanks for the info-Andi


----------

